
Assasination attempt on judge of the Epstein/Deutsche Bank case - adamnemecek
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/19/us/federal-judge-esther-salas-shooting-investigation/index.html
======
jb775
Details are more grim than the title...the judge's husband and son were shot
by a gunman dressed as a FedEx driver. Son died, husband is in critical
condition.

~~~
stx
I wonder how they know how the shooter was dressed if the son died and the
husband is in critical condition. Ring doorbell camera or maybe the son or
husband was able to give a description before passing or going to the
hospital. I hope there is video evidence.

~~~
panarky
They don't know this, it's speculation. There was a Fedex driver in the area,
but they don't know if he's the perpetrator.

------
lykr0n
Wow. That's a great way to not only piss off the judge, but bring the full
wrath of the federal government down on you.

Piss off is not the right word, because it marginalizes what happened. But
man, that judge is not going to be on your side.

~~~
ForrestN
I’m not saying that the speculation implied by this headline is true, but, if
this were related to the Epstein case, which explicitly involves the
president, who just commuted the sentence of one of his several criminal
associates... I’m not sure why you’d imagine the government would act with
moral force and clarity here.

~~~
jariel
Trump is just one man, not the government.

The Justice System as a whole will take such an attack 'personally' and
_everyone_ in the system will be 'on the move'.

Imagine a corporation of people just 'doing their jobs' and punching out.

Now imagine said corporation where everyone is personally, emotionally
committed towards 'getting that special project done' and everyone is 'all
hands on' and they 'really mean it'.

There won't be internal fighting over who gets what, anyone who needs help
from anyone else is going to get i because 'we're gonna get that guy'.

To boot, they didn't kill the judge, they killed their kid. This just makes it
a lot worse. Every cop, judge, detective, FBI agent is thinking about their
families tonight.

~~~
jacobush
I really hope you are right, but sometimes when people are scared, it feels
safer to think of the victim as _" the other"_. Someone which while maybe
didn't quite got justice, got what was coming.

This is one time I hope for esprit de corps to prevail, oddly enough.

~~~
jariel
This is 'revenge' (not quite that, but like that) - a very specific kind of
'esprit de corps' and very deep motivator.

A lot of people joined the forces after 9/11, somewhat similar.

------
Simulacra
For a moment I will consider the conspiracy: If you kill a judge, another will
simply take their place and the process will continue. Ergo the only way the
conspiracy holds water is if the judge could not be persuaded to violate her
oath, etc. or the chances of a judge who would be more favorable would be set
to take her place. It's madness.

~~~
ponker
If you are the replacement judge for a judge whose son was murdered you will
probably save your own family and rule in favor of the powerful party that
ordered the hit.

~~~
jariel
Probably the opposite. There will be so much oversight now, and 'all eyes will
be on'. I don't think the system is likely to cower like that in the face of
such a big, literally international issue.

~~~
mercer
Considering the limp-dicked response to Epstein's 'suicide' , what makes you
have so much faith in 'the system' when possible powerful elements in this
system are implicated?

~~~
eternalban
That begs the question of why was asset Epstein left out to dry. Wexner, for
example, is still protected by media shading lack of investigation of that
prime 'sponsor' of Epstein's very well promoted career as a financial genius.

Since this was like a mob hit, I think the global protection racket you refer
to as 'the system' is possibly manifesting conflict in 'the commission'. You
see this at every level these days. There is a re-alignment going on, it
seems, and not everyone is on board. (Just speculation.)

~~~
mercer
> That begs the question of why was asset Epstein left out to dry.

Perhaps he threatened someone that he'd talk. Perhaps some scapegoat was
needed to take some pressure off. Perhaps it just wasn't worth protecting him
because of mounting evidence. Or perhaps someone just hated his guts.

If it's possible to have someone 'whacked' in jail with little repercussion
(which seems to me a somewhat plausible assumption), I can think of all sorts
of reasons why things happened the way they did.

------
SamReidHughes
This is a big deal, and it's not the only hit on a lawyer recently, and we
also don't know whether the judge or the judge's husband was the target, and
why. Epstein is actually an unlikely factor.

------
adamnemecek
Here's a link on the Epstein connection
[https://news.bloomberglaw.com/securities-law/deutsche-
bank-i...](https://news.bloomberglaw.com/securities-law/deutsche-bank-
investors-sue-over-epstein-ties-stock-drops)

------
rl3
The title is both editorialized and making assumptions.

We do not know the motive nor the intended targets of the perpetrator.

~~~
watwut
Titles are usually editorialized?

~~~
rl3
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

 _" Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
linkbait; don't editorialize."_

